# Eclipse - Eigene JavaDoc nicht angezeigt



## redbomber (27. Jun 2010)

Hi zusammen,
ich hab ein Problem.
Als ich neulich verschiedene WorkSpaces angelegt habe, ist  mein Eclipse irgendwie durcheinander gekommen.

Jetzt wird meine lokale Javadoc nicht mehr angezeigt. Also meine Doku der einzelnen Methoden und Klassen.
Wenn ich mit der Maus über ein Object oder Methode gehe popt zwar das Fenster auf, Da steht aber nichts drinnen.

Habe schon die Project Properties überprüft aber nichts gefunden wo ich diese an oder ausschalten könnte.

Wisst ihr woran das liegen kann?


----------



## dayaftereh (27. Jun 2010)

Hast du /** */ genutzt und nicht /* */?


----------



## Eldorado (28. Jun 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht ganz so reinpasst, ich habe ein ähnliches "Problem" in Netbeans: Zu den Methoden/Klassen von externen Bibliotheken wird keine javadoc angezeigt, kann man einer externen Bibliothek in Netbeans eine javadoc zuordnen?
mfg
Eldorado


----------



## redbomber (2. Jul 2010)

ja ich habe /** / verwendet.
Ging auch alles, ich denke nur dass durch das Anlegen eines neuen WorkSpace irgendwie mein eclipse durcheinander gekommen ist.
Ich werde eclipse wohl mal wieder neu installieren müssen...schade eigentlich.


----------

